# Apple tree advice



## NCTREE (May 20, 2012)

I recently just planted an apple tree in the yard and plan on planting some more in the fall. I know apple trees need lots of care in order to keep them healthy. I've noticed the one i planted is showing some signs of a fungus like scab or rust. Can anyone recomend a good organic way to spray them for this problem and what to use. Any tips or advice will help, thanks.


----------



## Raintree (Jun 17, 2012)

Green Harvest - Fungal Disease Information

I believe most organic fungal controls are marginal at best. Good luck!


----------



## ch woodchuck (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd suggest taking a leaf/twig sample to your local nursery.They may be able to ID the problem,and suggest a proper treatment.If it's a small tree,and it's a leaf problem, remove the infected leaves.The pathogen can spread that way. high temps/high humidity can be a major cause of various pathogens.Clean up any fallen leaf litter under the canopy. Restrict watering by not allowing water to hit the tree directly as some pathogens are activated by moisture.A picture always help....chuck


----------



## mndlawn (Jul 15, 2012)

We have had the best luck with injections when dealing with apple scab.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## treemandan (Jul 19, 2012)

Apples! Boy, you are a sucker for punishment, you are in for it now. Well we will see if you don't chop em down when yer 90.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Iron Head (Jul 30, 2012)

Try growing scab resistent types. There are a few varieties out there.


----------

